# Folk Of The Wood Skiffle & Ceilidh Night with Ceilidh Tree, City Ramblers Revival Fri 20th June



## FOTW (Jun 11, 2014)

Greetings all,

Our next Folk Of The Wood is coming up on Fri 20th June with ace skiffle group City Ramblers Revival starring Hylda Sims from legendary 1950's group The City Ramblers! There'll also be three sets of lively folk dancing with Ceilidh Tree and guest caller to show you the moves, alongside fab folk duo Aimee Leonard and Emmie Ward featuring flute and bodhran.

There'll be a fully licensed bar with somerset scrumpy, craft ale and wine on sale and hot food by Riverford Organic Farms. It's £6 adults / £4 concessions if booked before 15th June, then £7 / £5,  £8 / £5 on the door (subject to availability) - the last event sold out in advance so booking early is highly recommended.

All welcome! Full details and tickets at www.folkofthewood.co.uk, you can see pictures of previous events on our facebook page - thanks for reading!



Here's 1950's skiffle group The City Ramblers - original member Hylda Sims (front left) will be joining us with City Ramblers Revival for our ceilidh night. 



Here's www.ceilidhtree.co.uk who will be providing the ceilidh music for dancing:

 

Here's vocals, bodhran and flute duo Aimee Leonard and Emmie Ward:
 

And some pictures of the dancing from the last gig:


----------



## FOTW (Jun 19, 2014)

Here's a video from the 1957 Moscow festival of Youth of the pioneering skiffle band City Ramblers. Original member Hylda Sims (on guitar and singing in the vid) will be joining us tomorrow (Friday) at Folk Of The Wood with her new band City Ramblers Revival. 

Still a few advance tickets left at www.folkofthewood.co.uk - best to get in advance as last few gigs sold out and there might not be many left on the door tomorrow!


----------

